# Multiple Rounds Forum Competition 3



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 27, 2016)

*Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 16:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Mirror Blocks NI:*
-Scramble with the thinnest side on top and the thickest adjacent side on the front. [IMAGE]
-Some cubes have faint lines on stickers. Center orientation does not matter.
-Blindfolded, No inspection. You have to feel the thickness of each piece.

*Schedule:*
27 February 2016 - 29 February 2016: 3x3x3, Pyraminx round 1
29 February 2016 - 1 March 2016: 3x3x3, Pyraminx round 2
27 February 2016 - 1 March 2016: All other events
*Results:*
Results will be posted at 99.120.214.171:443/mrfc/competition3/results/.

6bld and mirrorblocks bld ni are best-of-3, relays are best-of-1.

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3 R1



1. D F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B D R U L' D R
2. L2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U' L' U2 F D F U2 F' L2 U
3. B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B U B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R U' R'
4. L2 D R2 L' F2 U F2 U2 F D' R2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R2
5. R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D U L2 U' R2 L D2 F' R U R' F2 L2 D B





Spoiler: 2x2 R1



1. R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U
2. U F' U F2 U' F R F2 R2 U'
3. U2 R' U R' F U R' U F2 R'
4. R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' U F U'
5. R U' R U2 F' U' F2 R F2





Spoiler: 4x4



1. Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 R' Fw' U' Uw Rw' R2 L2 Uw' D B Rw B' D F' B2 Rw' Fw F' D' U' L2 Uw2 L Uw R Uw'
2. F D2 B' D' Fw' L2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw' L Rw' D2 B2 F D' B U2 F2 Uw Rw2 R L' U2 F U' F2 U' D2 F' Rw' D2 Uw' R2 D' U2 Uw2 F2 D' B2
3. Uw Rw D2 U2 B' F L R U D R' Rw Fw' L' D2 R L D2 R' U D L2 Fw' D Uw2 F' Fw D Uw Rw2 Uw U' B2 Uw D' L' U' D Rw' B'
4. Rw2 B' R Fw' U' Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 B2 U' Uw Rw2 R2 B' F' Uw2 F2 L2 Fw L Uw' L2 D B2 D Rw2 U' Uw' L' F2 D L B2 F2 U D2 Rw' L' Uw
5. U2 F' U2 L' D' B2 U L' Fw' L' Uw F2 U R' L F' R2 U2 L U2 Rw L2 R' B' Rw2 Fw Uw' B D' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' D B' Rw Uw R L Uw'





Spoiler: 5x5



1. F B' D' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Fw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Uw' R' B' Uw2 D2 Rw' Bw Lw Dw Lw2 Fw Lw' Fw Dw' B' Fw Lw F B L2 R2 B' U2 Uw2 D2 R Dw Bw2 L Rw2 Lw D2 Uw' U' Lw Fw' Dw L2 Fw' D Lw2 B' F2 L Dw' Uw2 F2 Lw'
2. D' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Bw Lw L' Bw F' R2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' F' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 D' Bw' Lw2 B Lw2 F2 Lw B2 Bw2 U' Fw Uw2 Dw2 B2 F R U2 Dw2 B Lw2 L Rw2 Bw' Uw' U' D' Lw2 D Bw' Lw Bw' B2 L Fw2 Bw' B Dw2 F2 Bw Rw2 Lw2 U2
3. Lw2 D2 B Bw Lw2 B' Fw' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' R' U2 R Rw Dw' U Uw R' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Dw' R2 B2 Rw' L2 Bw Uw U D2 Dw' B F L Fw L' Uw B2 D' Uw Fw2 L Rw' Lw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 Rw' R' L' Uw2 Lw L' U L D Lw' B'
4. R Dw' Bw' Dw F2 Dw L D2 B U Bw' B' D Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Dw' B2 Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 R' Uw L2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2 Fw' Uw2 R2 B Dw2 Lw' Bw Rw D Lw L Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Bw2 F2 B2 R' Bw' R' L' U2 D2
5. Dw Uw2 Lw' R Fw2 R2 Rw Uw2 U R' Lw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw F L2 Uw2 Bw L Uw2 R B2 D' U Rw' Dw' B2 F' Uw' Bw2 R2 L2 Fw2 U Rw L2 Lw D' Uw Bw' D2 Dw U2 Bw Uw' Bw L Lw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Fw2 Bw2 Rw U Fw' F' U' Dw'





Spoiler: Pyra R1



1. U B' R L' B' R' L B r 
2. R' B' R L B L' U' B r b' 
3. U L U' R' U B U L l' b' u' 
4. B' R' U L B' U R B l r' b 
5. R U R U' L' U' R' B l' r' b' u





Spoiler: 6BLD



1. 3Fw' B L' D2 3Fw' U' Dw2 Lw2 3Fw' R2 Dw F2 U Fw' Bw 3Fw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' L2 3Rw D2 U Dw' 3Fw' Rw F' Dw U' F' L R2 Fw2 3Fw' U 3Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 U B Fw' 3Uw D2 Rw2 D 3Rw2 R' Bw' 3Uw Lw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 D' 3Fw2 L2 Bw F Fw 3Rw' Rw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Rw' F
2. U2 L2 Fw' Dw Uw F2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw Uw' Bw2 F 3Fw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw Uw2 3Uw Dw2 R U2 F2 L' D' L2 3Fw' R' Dw' Fw' Lw Dw2 3Fw R2 3Uw2 Dw F2 Fw' B2 Dw Rw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw 3Uw' Lw' B2 Rw2 Dw' R' B Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 D' Lw2 3Fw Dw D F2 3Uw' B' 3Fw' D' 3Uw2 L2 U B2 Dw' 3Fw' U 3Rw' F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw L Rw2
3. Bw2 3Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 U Fw2 F Uw D' F' 3Fw' U 3Fw2 B L2 U 3Rw' Bw Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 U' Uw2 D2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' U2 3Fw2 F2 3Rw R' U Lw Uw2 3Uw 3Fw2 B' U2 Uw' D2 Rw L F2 Dw' D' R2 Rw2 F2 3Rw L 3Uw D2 Dw' U 3Fw2 Fw' L2 3Rw' U F2 U Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw Uw' U' F' Rw2 Uw2





Spoiler: Mirror Blocks BLD NI



1. B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D2 L B D2 U R' F L R U
2. B2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B U' F' L2 F D' U' F2 U' R D
3. U F R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D L F2 D B F L B





Spoiler: 2-7 Relay



2x2: R U F2 U' R2 U F' U R'
3x3: U' D2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' D B' D2 B' L R'
4x4: F' Rw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L2 Rw Fw Uw' D' B D' Uw U Fw L' U2 Fw B' U L' B Uw2 R' Rw' F2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 D Rw2 F L' Rw' U2
5x5: Fw' L F B2 Lw' R Dw Bw' U2 Rw2 U2 F2 Dw D2 Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw' B2 U' R L2 F' Dw' F' D R2 B' Bw L2 Fw2 D2 R' Bw' B' Uw B' Uw2 Fw' U2 Dw D' Fw L Lw Rw' R' Uw' R2 Rw2 F2 Rw L2 U2 Bw2 U' Uw R2 L2 Lw2
6x6: Bw Lw Rw2 Bw R 3Uw' U' Rw 3Rw 3Uw' L D2 3Rw' D2 Fw' Lw Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Rw' B 3Rw L' 3Uw2 L2 Uw2 3Uw' B' L Lw F2 B' U' 3Uw' Uw D Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' B' R Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw' L2 R Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 L' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw Rw' F Bw2 3Fw' R' 3Rw Uw' L2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' D' 3Fw Dw 3Uw2 R' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw 3Rw2
7x7: 3Fw F' Uw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw2 R' D B' U L 3Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 R' 3Uw Dw' D 3Dw' Rw' 3Lw B2 Rw 3Bw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw L' 3Bw2 Fw' R2 3Bw2 Rw R' Lw Dw2 Bw 3Uw' D' R' 3Rw Rw2 3Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 D2 3Bw B' Lw' 3Fw' D' 3Rw2 Dw2 D2 3Fw Fw2 Uw Dw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' R' U B' R' L2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw' U Rw' Dw' R' U2 Bw' 3Rw' R 3Dw' D2 B' Uw' D' U2 B Dw' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' B 3Fw' L2





Spoiler: Non-cubic Relay



Pyra: U L' U' L' B' L R B r' b' u 
Skewb: L' B U' L' B L' R' B' R'
Mega: R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
Squan: (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
Clock: UR3- DL4+ UL5+ U3- R3- L3- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ R2- D4+ UR UL


Good luck!
I might not always get the scrambles for the next round up on time. If this happens, then you can still submit times until I submit the next scrambles.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 28, 2016)

non cubic relay: 3:50.55
pyra r1: 5.85, 5.02, 6.68, 6.54, 6.46 = 6.29


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 28, 2016)

due to the lack of competitors, pyra and 2x2 are one round, and 3x3 is two.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 1, 2016)

2x2: (4.49), 3.55, 3.94, (3.31), 3.86=3.78//kewl
3x3:
avg of 5: 16.53

Time List:
1. 17.30+ D F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B D R U L' D R 
2. 16.40 L2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U' L' U2 F D F U2 F' L2 U 
3. (13.20) B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' B U B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R U' R' 
4. 15.87 L2 D R2 L' F2 U F2 U2 F D' R2 U2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R2 
5. (19.24) R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D U L2 U' R2 L D2 F' R U R' F2 L2 D B

lol


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 1, 2016)

2x2- (4.50) 4.71 5.03 5.91 (6.51)=*5.22*//First timed 2x2 solves in a few days 
3x3 R1- 15.62 (18.03) (15.17) 17.61 15.72=*16.32*//Okey
Pyraminx R1- 6.68 6.32 7.95 (5.83) (8.89)=*6.98*//Barely sub-7
4x4- 1:00.68 58.85 (1:06.92) (57.41) 1:04.23=*1:01.25*//Okey


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 1, 2016)

12.53
11.25
14.77
13.31
13.70
= 13.xx

bad, yet somehow idc


----------



## SlowSari (Mar 2, 2016)

Avg of 5: 6.957 | 2x2 LBL

Time List:
1. 6.159 R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 U 
2. (5.753) U F' U F2 U' F R F2 R2 U' 
3. (12.354) U2 R' U R' F U R' U F2 R' 
4. 7.655 R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' U F U' 
5. 7.058 R U' R U2 F' U' F2 R F2

Avg of 5: 20.076 | Pyra 

Time List:
1. (17.385) U B' R L' B' R' L B r 
2. 18.720 R' B' R L B L' U' B r b' 
3. (32.788) U L U' R' U B U L l' b' u' 
4. 20.954 B' R' U L B' U R B l r' b 
5. 20.553 R U R U' L' U' R' B l' r' b' u

Avg of 5: 19.750 | 3x3

Time List:
1. 18.018 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R' F D L' B' L2 R' 
2. 20.647 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 U L' R2 B2 F R2 B' L B2 D' 
3. 20.584 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' L' D L U' R U L2 
4. (28.695) R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B D F' R' B' L R2 F R2 D' 
5. (17.080) B2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 F U' B2 L' B L R' F'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 5, 2016)

I am really slow at updating

Round 1 of 3x3 will close tomorrow


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 6, 2016)

3x3
12.315
14.246
12.786
12.566
14.814
= 13.199

Some of those scrambles were suspiciously nice

Mirror Block NI BLD
1:03.900
1:08.640
48.903
=1:00.481

So close to sub-1
Lol the last scramble


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2016)

did I rlly

I am so disorganized, expect results page update sometime between now and early November.


----------

